# Rasierklinge scannen oder fotografieren?



## FunkFlex (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ich brauche für einen Kunden eine Rasierklinge als Logo. Nun frage ich mich, ob es wohl besser ist diese zu Fotografieren, wenn ja wie erziel ich da das beste Ergebnis oder ob ich es doch lieber scanne.
Ich kann im Netz nämlich kein Foto/Bild finden, dass lizenzfrei ist und auch zur Logobildung benutzt werden kann.

Gruß
FunkFlex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi FunkFlex,

Wenn das Logo nur eine normale Draufsicht sein soll: Was spricht dagegen, ein Foto als Vorlage zu nehmen und dieses nachzuzeichnen? Eine Stilisierung ergibt in Sachen Logo mMn sowieso mehr Sinn.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## iAmRich (27. Oktober 2010)

Kommt ganz drauf an wie du die Rasierklinge abbilden willst... Wenn Dir eine Frontalansicht der Klinge reicht dann solltest du diese Scannen... Wenn du Die Rasierklinge aber Perpektivisch abbilden willst dann kannst du auf eine Fotografie leider nicht verzichten..

Wobei ich als Logo sowieso eine Vector-grafik erstellen würde.

Edit: Ach verdammt  ... war wohl nen paar Sekunden zu langsam


----------



## FunkFlex (27. Oktober 2010)

ja es soll einfach ne Frontalansicht werden....
Also doch scannen.
Wie is des eigentlich, wenn ich ein Foto/Bild aus ner Bilddatenbank nehm, die kostenlos is und des Bild dann bearbeite, hat der Urheber dann immernoch seine Rechte drauf?
Also, wenn ich es einfach so verwende klar, aber wenn ichs bearbeitet habe auch noch?

Gruß FUnkFlex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Oktober 2010)

Das Urheberrecht bleibt in jedem Fall beim Ersteller des Bildes. Jedoch dürfte die Frontalansicht einer Rasierklinge keine entsprechende Schöpfungshöhe besitzen, so dass du diese nachzeichnen kannst/darfst.

Poste am besten mal ein Bild deiner "Wunschklinge", so dass man das genau(er) entscheiden kann.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## FunkFlex (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ein Beispiel wäre diese hier :http://www.sxc.hu/photo/435178
Wenns zu starke Probleme geben sollte scanne ich halt eine, das soll nicht die Schwierigkeit sein


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Oktober 2010)

Nein, also diese Darstellung gibt es tausendfach und entbehrt jeder Schöpfungshöhe. Du kannst es dir also als Vorlage nehmen und dir deine eigene Klinge davon abzeichnen.

Frohes Schaffen.


----------

